# Army Painting Challenge - December 2013



## humakt

The last month of the year so I hope you have enough time to get some painting done.


----------



## Old Man78

Arggh was hoping you would say " no entries enjoy Christmas!"


----------



## Iraqiel

Well i'll be intercepting this month's challenge with some interceptors!


----------



## Relise

As I'm behind on Novembers entry I'll need to do some catching up! I've decided that my marine force is a White Scars successor chapter so I'm going to need a Captain/Chapter Master on a bike. Quick trip to local GW will be done later in the week to pick up a bike squad and I think I have enough bits to make him suitably heroic enough to be a HQ. Will put in bits pic later.

Here's my commander on his bike


----------



## Jacobite

Should be doing another 5 Terminators this month since I failed to get 20 done last month but if I do I will scream so time to shake it up and paint a Libby in TDA:


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus december entry*

Will be doing 5 deathwing from Dark Vengeance this month.


----------



## emissaryofdark

*Sticking to Tau again*

i'm hoping that santa brings me lots of new dark elf models for xmas, so im sticking to Tau again this month.

2 old style broadside suits and 2 piranhas (with 4 more drones!!!!)

done with seconds to spare


----------



## jamil66

I like it a lot. You know precisely what your talking about exactly where other people are coming from on this issue.


----------



## Nordicus

jamil66 said:


> You know precisely what your talking about exactly where other people are coming from on this issue.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Placeholder for me. I will be entering 11 HE Sword Masters.

Pics to follow.

Edited:


----------



## Septok

December's always a pain for me, and this one's going to be worse than usual. A week in, with a good few exams to come before Christmas, so I'm going to be snowed under with stuff to do. Logically, that means it's a Real Life Card for me this month.


----------



## Jacobite

Finished my entry, pretty hard not to since it's only one mini, now I can spend the rest of the month finishing off stuff from last month's failed attempt to paint 20 Terminators (15 out of 20 wasn't a bad effort I thought). I'm pretty darned stocked with how he's turned out:



















More pictures in my Minotaurs log.


----------



## Nordicus

I changed my mind and will make a Herald of Nurgle instead!

(Yeah the black silhouette makes him look more menacing doesn't it?... Well... Or just like Batman.)


----------



## Iraqiel

Brilliant work there Jacobite, sorry i can't plus rep you for it... yet.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I am working on another unit of knights for my empire army. Last unit to finish out the 2000 pt level of the army. Should have them done this week.

Here they are:


----------



## Nordicus

I made it! My Herald of Nurgle - Now extra slimey.












Jacobite said:


> I'm pretty darned stocked with how he's turned out:


You can be. That is one awesome looking model. +rep!


----------



## Iraqiel

Oh no! I posted this in the other painting competition thread by accident. Oh well... Copy paste powers, aid me!

Hmmm in the very real looking offchance that I don't get a chance to finish the last two days before I fly out, here is my squad of seven (to be legal) interceptors.


----------



## Old Man78

Ridiculous late entry from me, may the painting gods be merciful


----------



## Mossy Toes

Missed last month, missing this month--crap, I'm gonna have to make every remaining option, including to double up on the second two entry month, if I'm going to scrape through this.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

ok got a dread for entry this month

Before










After









Merry Orkmas to all


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus December*

Dark Angels Terminators(command) plus Apothecary

Happy New Year all....


----------



## Relise

Nice terminators there!


Here's my commander on a bike all finished.
Before










After


----------



## Deus Mortis

I take it that it's not too late for me to enter?


----------



## Old Man78

another awful pic from me, this competition has made me realize that I'm actually shit at painting, so i gave up trying and got this guy done pretty quick, ahh the freedom of knowing ones lilmitations!!!!! huzzah


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> another awful pic from me, this competition has made me realize that I'm actually shit at painting, so i gave up trying and got this guy done pretty quick, ahh the freedom of knowing ones lilmitations!!!!! huzzah


Far from it mate. The only thing I can pick on is maybe the need for some more highlights on the armour, especially on the lower half. The white looks suitably weathered.


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> Far from it mate. The only thing I can pick on is maybe the need for some more highlights on the armour, especially on the lower half. The white looks suitably weathered.


Thanks K.F you are too kind, the white is A result of "anti painting" by not trying to get it right (in my head anyway) it turned out ok, the purple is army painter alien purple, I can't tell the difference with citadel xerxes purple I have been using so a can of their base coat spray may be in order. Think some tac troops or termies for the January challenge. I also have €100 of G.W vouchers to get a treat or 2


----------



## humakt

I'll be closing the thread on Sunday evening. 

I have opened the January thread, and its a double entry month if you need to catch up.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

So much to still do... gotta finish...


----------



## Mossy Toes

Sunday, eh? I think I might be able to blitz a small squad to get this month in after all...

Sure. I'll paint my Chaos Sorcerer. Amusingly, Imgur flipped it when I uploaded it.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Just in time... Shoveling snow killed me this week, but they are as done as they can be for the weather here. I won't be able to dull coat them for about a week... -30 is the forcast for tuesday... geez...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

This is a placeholder, my ork mob is more or less completed. I am just waiting for my camera to charge.

edit:
I'm back and i brought some friends.

Meet Sarge's Slaughterers.
Sarge isn't in the first pic cause i painted him before the challenge, still an 11 boy mob with trukk is a legal unit so it wasn't necissary. 
Before:









After:


----------



## Mossy Toes

laaaaast second


----------



## humakt

Ok that's it for the month. I'm bust gaming the next couple of days but I hope to have the entry thread up on Wednesday or Thursday. This will also have the current number of completed units per entrant.


----------

